# Biggest Misconception?



## Scout200 (Jun 10, 2011)

What do you think is the biggest misconception about your favorite fighter?

(Stemming from things you hear everywhere, yet they're not true...)


----------



## Champ-Pain (Jun 10, 2011)

Scout200 said:


> What do you think is the biggest misconception about your favorite fighter?
> 
> (Stemming from things you hear everywhere, yet they're not true...)


 My favorite fighter is "Spikey"... and the biggest misconseption about him is that his head is too BIG for his body. :tank:


----------



## Scout200 (Jun 21, 2011)

JudoChampion said:


> My favorite fighter is "Spikey"... and the biggest misconseption about him is that his head is too BIG for his body. :tank:


Ha, well said!


----------

